
How We Know Chrome OS Will Be A Hit: Steve Ballmer Doesn’t Think So - peter123
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/14/how-we-know-chrome-os-will-be-a-hit-steve-ballmer-doesnt-think-so/?awesm=tcrn.ch_5r0&utm_campaign=techcrunch&utm_content=techcrunch-autopost&utm_medium=tcrn.ch-twitter&utm_source=direct-tcrn.ch
======
alex_c
Oh, as opposed to all the times when CEOs make positive, optimistic statements
about their competitors' products.

~~~
kragen
No, as opposed to all the times when CEOs completely ignore their competitors'
products in public statements.

~~~
alex_c
The article isn't clear whether this was a voluntary public statement or a
result of a direct question (the TechFlash article seems to hint that it was a
question). It makes a pretty big difference.

Had he answered with "no comment", the headline would've been "Microsoft
shaking in their boots". Giving a vague non-answer might have been safer, but
it still doesn't mean we should read too much into his answer (and even that
could have been twisted any number of ways).

~~~
kragen
Good point.

------
miguelpais
Oh please, just stop writing stuff about what is not known yet.

All these pseudo journalist are taking Google OS as a great success for
granted and ridiculing someone who uses a safer and smarter approach of just
not predicting the future.

------
bitwize
What Ballmer declares publicly means nothing. When the reports start floating
out of Microsoft of the violence that he has committed against office
furniture, we know we have something.

------
Mintz
Not sure how I feel about the "He was wrong before, so he must be wrong
again," strategy. Ballmer's probably learned a thing or two in the past few
years, and history isn't always the best measure of future accuracy.

~~~
redorb
you can't feel good about it; I don't - that strategy is as backwards as many
of the things Msft does.

------
SamAtt
When MG Siegler left Venturebeat they wrote a post titled "we’ll miss
you...especially your headlines" and this is the perfect example of why. The
man's got a talent.

The post itself comes across as filler. Ballmer disparages all his competition
and given Microsoft's track record I'd guess he's been right more than he's
been wrong (only in the last 5 to 10 years has Microsoft become the gang who
can't shoot straight). But again he insults everyone so it's not really an
indication of anything.

~~~
jonursenbach
_All_ of MG Siegler's posts are filler with a catchy headline for linkbait.

------
fiaz
All events given in the article are independent of each other and future
outcomes. There's absolutely no reason to bet money on Chrome because of
Ballmer.

------
yawniek
i think the battle on the future "slim os" will be attached to questions on
HCI. and thats where ms has some nice cards. but will they play them
correctly? and for sure its not an indicator what balmer says in the first
place. he still needs to get rid of windows 3.11 eerrr mobile ;)

------
cosmok
I wish I could have down-voted this article, all I read is Ballmer bashing.

